# Medicare Wellness Exam-Medicare Advantage



## caroline75771 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi
Are any of the Medicare advantage plans in the NY area paying for wellness exam 
(G0402,G0438 & G0439)?

Thank you,
Caroline


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 20, 2012)

these are Medicare covered services but it is based on timing, so as long as you have met the timing aspect then Medicare should be covering these with no copay to the patient as long as you accept assignment.


----------



## caroline75771 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, Debra thank you for your response.  I know about the timing, I wanted to know if anyone has been billing these services to Medicare Advantage plans (HMO, PPO) and if they are being reimburse..

Thanks,
Caroline


----------

